
Ask HN: What's the best guide for text formatting best practices? - kauffj
Specifically interested in the web, but open to more general guides.
======
fasterpython
Regarding the web, using a moderately sized column for the primary text (with
a CSS max-width set for responsiveness) is generally a good idea, because
humans are supposedly better at reading lines that arent too long. In
practice, however, this doesnt always seem to be the case. Consider wikipedias
regular website for example.

